# Diccionario de alemán



## ROLANDO GARZON

Cordial Saludo

Requiero la opinion de los que sepan del tema:

Un diccionario Aleman/Espanol - Espanol/Aleman que sea bien completo (impreso) y otro diccionario de las mismas lenguas pero que sea para Computador, ojala me puedieran dar tambien una indicacion de su costo $$

Gracias

Und vergessen Sie nicht, dass: die Kraft ist auf dem Wissen


----------



## saforditas

Hola!
El diccionario más completo (o eso creo) es el "Diccionario de las lenguas española y alemana" de R. J. Slaby y R. Grossman, de la editorial Herder. El costo en España es de 95 Euros por tomo (son dos tomos). Creo que también existe una versión de este diccionario en CD-ROM aunque no sé cómo conseguirlo, pero sé que existe porque conocí a una chica que lo tenía (creo que también debe ser bastante caro). El Diccionario PONS (editorial Klett) también es bastante bueno. Tiene una web en la que puede usarse ua versión del diccionario on-line (me imagino que es una versión reducida del mismo). La web es: www.pons.de
También conozco otras webs: 
http://dix.osola.com/index.php
http://www.myjmk.com/
Espero que te sirva, 
Un saludo!


----------



## zhizhoux

Hola buenas tardes.

dic.leo.org

espero que te sirva ese link.


----------



## ROLANDO GARZON

agradezco mucho la pronta respuesta de todos ustedes, es un gran aporte a la continuacion de mi estudio del idioma Aleman 

Haben Sie Vielen dank!


----------



## linguist786

ROLANDO GARZON said:
			
		

> Haben Sie Vielen dank?


Nein, ich habe keine Dank..


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Nein, ich habe keinen Dank..


 
Was war an Rolandos Aussage so witzig? Es ist ganz normal, auf einen Dienst mit "Haben Sie vielen Dank" zu antworten.

Allerdings, Rolando, duzen wir uns hier.


----------



## ROLANDO GARZON

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was war an Rolandos Aussage so witzig? Es ist ganz normal, auf einen Dienst mit "Haben Sie vielen Dank" zu antworten.
> 
> Allerdings, Rolando, duzen wir uns hier.





Por favor entienda que hasta ahora estoy aprendiendo el idioma aleman, o es que usted sabe hablar muy bien español?


Bitte, verstehen Sie! bis zu jetzt mir lernt die Deutsch Sprache, ich bin studieren!

Please, understand! up to now I am learning the German language


----------



## Whodunit

ROLANDO GARZON said:
			
		

> Por favor entienda que hasta ahora estoy aprendiendo el idioma aleman, o es que usted sabe hablar muy bien español?


 
No, no sé hablar español - pero lo aprenderé.

Y has olvidado que nos tuteamos aquí. 



> Bitte, verstehen Sie! bis zu jetzt mir lernt die Deutsch Sprache, ich bin studieren!
> Bitte versteht, dass ich die deutsche Sprache noch lerne.


 
Kein Problem, wir helfen dir gerne.


----------



## gaer

ROLANDO GARZON said:
			
		

> Por favor entienda que hasta ahora estoy aprendiendo el idioma aleman, o es que usted sabe hablar muy bien español?
> 
> 
> Bitte, verstehen Sie! bis zu jetzt mir lernt die Deutsch Sprache, ich bin studieren!
> 
> Please, understand! up to now I am learning the German language


Rolando, I was able to understand most of what you wrote in Spanish. But you can read English too, I think. Is this correct? 

If you are able to write in English here, even a little bit, you will probably get more help with German. 

Gaer


----------



## alc112

Anyway, our Moderators. Jana and Elroy, know Spanish (Jana doesn't but understands it becuase she knows Italian)
De todas maneras, nuestros moderadores saben español (Jana no, pero lo entiende porque sabe italiano)


----------



## gaer

alc112 said:
			
		

> Anyway, our Moderators. Jana and Elroy, know Spanish (Jana doesn't but understands it becuase she knows Italian)
> De todas maneras, nuestros moderadores saben español (Jana no, pero lo entiende porque sabe italiano)


Alc, "de todas maneras", "jedenfalls"? I'm off to the Spanish forum to ask. 

Gaer


----------



## ROLANDO GARZON

En todos los cursos de Aleman que he consultado se dice que se tutean entre personas conocidas de mucho tiempo (familia, amigos) o al hablar con niños, es esto entonces incorrecto?


----------



## Jana337

If you are able to ask your questions in English, more people will be able to help you. 

People in many German forums (including this one) use the informal way of addressing each other. I am sure it is no different in the Spanish forum.

Jana


----------



## gaer

saforditas said:
			
		

> Hola!
> El diccionario más completo (o eso creo) es el "Diccionario de las lenguas española y alemana" de R. J. Slaby y R. Grossman, de la editorial Herder. El costo en España es de 95 Euros por tomo (son dos tomos). Creo que también existe una versión de este diccionario en CD-ROM aunque no sé cómo conseguirlo, pero sé que existe porque conocí a una chica que lo tenía (creo que también debe ser bastante caro). El Diccionario PONS (editorial Klett) también es bastante bueno. Tiene una web en la que puede usarse ua versión del diccionario on-line (me imagino que es una versión reducida del mismo). La web es: www.pons.de


Even if the dictionary is "abridged", it's a good thing to know. Merriam Webster, for English, does not give you all the results that you will find in its largest dictionary.


> También conozco otras webs:
> http://dix.osola.com/index.php
> http://www.myjmk.com/
> Espero que te sirva,
> Un saludo!


I think the best solution is to use online dictionaries. They are getting better all the time. They are lightning fast. And you can move from language to language. I have expensive dictionaries, and I never use them unless I am desperate. It takes too much time!

Let me give you an example. Just moments ago I asked about "de todas maneras". I have already gotten answers instantly: auf jeden Fall, immerhin.

Don't forget about WR dictionaries. They are getting better, and because they are linked to forums, you would be surprised how often you can find exellent answers by finding links to topics within the forums themselves.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

ROLANDO GARZON said:
			
		

> En todos los cursos de Aleman que he consultado se dice que se tutean entre personas conocidas de mucho tiempo (familia, amigos) o al hablar con niños, es esto entonces incorrecto?


Your information is incomplete. Yes, "du" is used for people you know well, family and friends, and it is used to talk to children and pets. However, we are a bit like an unofficial "family" here. When you join our group, you become part of our "family". We have all agreed to use informal address. Out older members type "Du", our younger members often type "du". You will have to choose which was is most comfortable for you. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Nein, ich habe keine Dank..


That was rude. There is absolutely no reason to make such a comment. Since when do we make sarcastic remarks about people are who being polite?


----------



## ROLANDO GARZON

gaer said:
			
		

> Your information is incomplete. Yes, "du" is used for people you know well, family and friends, and it is used to talk to children and pets. However, we are a bit like an unofficial "family" here. When you join our group, you become part of our "family". We have all agreed to use informal address. Out older members type "Du", our younger members often type "du". You will have to choose which was is most comfortable for you.
> 
> Gaer




Thanks for the explanation, excuse me, that is the first time than I become a member of a Forum


----------



## gaer

ROLANDO GARZON said:
			
		

> Thanks for the explanation, excuse me, that is the first time than I become a member of a Forum


There is not need for you to excuse yourself. You should never feel bad about being polite!

Using "Sie" here is not wrong. But you would sound a bit "formal", I think. 

Gaer


----------



## ROLANDO GARZON

gaer said:
			
		

> Rolando, I was able to understand most of what you wrote in Spanish. But you can read English too, I think. Is this correct?
> 
> If you are able to write in English here, even a little bit, you will probably get more help with German.
> 
> Gaer



Thanks for your cooperation, yes I can read and write English; and I hope you can help me with some questions in the study of German tongue,

He percibido cierta hostilidad de parte de algunos alemanes (personas) al comentar o corregir la forma en que escribo el idioma aleman,
porqué será esta actitud? asi es la personalidad de los alemanes?
Me sucedió en el chat de yahoo.de y en este foro


----------



## Tino_no

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Allerdings, Rolando, duzen wir uns hier.


Dürfen wir?

Retomando la pregunta original, en la red hoy en día hay muchos diccionarios, claro que los mejores son de paga y pueden ser considerablemente caros, pero yo usualmente cuando tengo dudas visito esta página: www.dix.osola.com que es un diccionario español-alemán algo completo.

Saludos a todos allá en Europa!


----------



## ROLANDO GARZON

gaer said:
			
		

> Even if the dictionary is "abridged", it's a good thing to know. Merriam Webster, for English, does not give you all the results that you will find in its largest dictionary.
> 
> I think the best solution is to use online dictionaries. They are getting better all the time. They are lightning fast. And you can move from language to language. I have expensive dictionaries, and I never use them unless I am desperate. It takes too much time!
> 
> Let me give you an example. Just moments ago I asked about "de todas maneras". I have already gotten answers instantly: auf jeden Fall, immerhin.
> 
> Don't forget about WR dictionaries. They are getting better, and because they are linked to forums, you would be surprised how often you can find exellent answers by finding links to topics within the forums themselves.
> 
> Gaer


*Zunächst, für irgendwer, daß liest die folgendes Wörter. Bitte: ich weiß noch nicht die Deutsch Sprache, ich bin gerade studieren.*

Danke, ich habe zwei Fragen:

Das ww.ponsline.de ist a kurz Version von de Wöterbuch (auf der Eindruck in papier)?
Was ist: "umgerechnet" und "unberechnet"


----------



## Jana337

ROLANDO GARZON said:
			
		

> *Zunächst, für irgendwer, daß liest die folgendes Wörter. Bitte: ich weiß noch nicht die Deutsch Sprache, ich bin gerade studieren.*


Zuerst für alle, die diese Worte lesen. Ich kann noch nicht Deutsch, ich lerne es gerade.





> Danke, ich habe zwei Fragen:
> Das ww.ponsline.de ist a kurz Version Kurzversion des Wöterbuch (auf der Eindruck in papier)?
> *Was ist: "umgerechnet" und "unberechnet" Please open a new thread for this one*


Thanks for your understanding,

Jana


----------

